# whats the color of this fantail ?



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

.....................................................


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I hope u guys can help me,thanks in advance


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Indian Fantail & I think Khaki.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Indian fantail. It looks like either a black or spread brown based bird, with a ton of bronze/copper. I don't know what this qualifies as (not kite, is it?).


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

kite means ???


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Could it be Dun?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

JRNY said:


> Could it be Dun?


Not Dun, I have a Dun and its alot lighter than that.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The hen in the middle is 'Dun'


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

thats very interesting...!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The tumbler indigobob posted in this thread is kite:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/kite-color-43480.html


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I would say it is a dun. And the dun check would be some lighter. In american fans. dun is the reconized color and not brown Even though some birds look more brown then dun. And this bird is a indian.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

whats the difference betwwen an american and a indian fantail ?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i will upload more pics of this bird,so that u can judge it better


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

she is a little beauty,right ?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

she is vary sexy lol yah idk man i kno most of the colores in arabic but not much in english and ive live most of my life in the usa man the names get comfusing and colors of lets say takla(turkish tumblers) typ pigeons in iraq the diffrent colors a treated like diffrent breeds or sup breeds lol and have their qulifications idk but the western way is more siceintific ........ but i love to learn colors good job ppl and keep up the good work thank you all


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

boneyrajan.k said:


> whats the difference betwwen an american and a indian fantail ?


She's VERY pretty 
I have all American Fantails. American Fantails *don't* have a crest on the head or feathered legs/feet. I think there is also a size difference, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i wish,i could learn about these colors.....


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> She's VERY pretty
> I have all American Fantails. American Fantails *don't* have a crest on the head or feathered legs/feet. I think there is also a size difference, but I'm not sure about that.


Thanks buddy


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dun is dilute black.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

She has got paired up with my white fantail.....


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

hasseian_313 said:


> she is vary sexy lol yah idk man i kno most of the colores in arabic but not much in english and ive live most of my life in the usa man the names get comfusing and colors of lets say takla(turkish tumblers) typ pigeons in iraq the diffrent colors a treated like diffrent breeds or sup breeds lol and have their qulifications idk but the western way is more siceintific ........ but i love to learn colors good job ppl and keep up the good work thank you all


lol...ha..ha


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i dont like mating any of my birds to white verisions the give splashis and mults and its a disqalfier in ower show we put up shows between each other and i do good my blue birds wins in the blues catgory and my firends neylaee win and i dont put mine into the show cuz his are pareints of mine and look the same i won in the black catgori


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

pigeon genetics is really complex ,i guess....


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

vary complex all ways somthing new


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

hasseian_313 said:


> i dont like mating any of my birds to white verisions the give splashis and mults and its a disqalfier in ower show we put up shows between each other and i do good my blue birds wins in the blues catgory and my firends neylaee win and i dont put mine into the show cuz his are pareints of mine and look the same i won in the black catgori


For one quality over rides color so putting different colors together to increase quality. And to add quality to the color you work with Is a smart move. Here in the us classes for mismarked . pied, And AOC is a color class in show. So agin even if a bird is pied ect And the better bird it WINS the show. Back on this DUN fan. Becky stated dun is a dilute of Black And is very right. But agin I have raised What anyone would say is a brown And very rich colored brown But had to be called dun because the reconized color classes. And that to came frome black. Over the white You can get pied in dun black even hidden colors and yes even almosr all white Never over look quality to keep color As color allways can be brought back.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

The fantail is Khaki.
Msfreebird the hen in the middle is a brown check.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

copper said:


> The fantail is Khaki.
> Msfreebird the hen in the middle is a brown check.


I really don't have a clue about colors! The breeder I got her from (with the black and blue check) said it was Dun 










My camera doesn't do her any justice, but I don't see any brown in her. When she is standing next to a brown, she looks like a silvery/gray - almost like a 'pewter color'.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

She could be silver (dilute blue). They can be very hard to tell apart from browns. A lot of people call both silver and brown "dun", which is where the confusion comes from, because the only dun is dilute black (spread dilute blue).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Does she have black or normal colored eyes? In the new picture, she does look more silver than brown. But I can see how she'd look brown in the first picture. Cameras can really throw off the colors


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Indian Fantail much larger , grouse feathered feet , head feather peak & can see where it's goin


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> She could be silver (dilute blue). They can be very hard to tell apart from browns. *A lot of people call both silver and brown "dun", which is where the confusion comes from*, because the only dun is dilute black (spread dilute blue).


WOW, this is confusing!
I found this...
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/brown.html
and from this description and colors, she sounds like Dun. And at the bottom it states exactly what you said about silver and brown.
Not sure what color her eye's are, I'll get back to you on that.
From the pictures in this article, the Indian Fantail looks like Brown Spread to me 
Oh and just to add, one of her son's is blue check with brown wings, if that makes a difference.

Also, she has normal colored (reddish brown) eyes


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Khaki or "drab" is the dilute for brown.In the color Khaki ,the plumage has a yellowish tinge. Khaki, fades easily when exposed to sunlight. During the moult, the plumage has a decidedly mottled appearance, the new and old feathers being of differennt shades.
Khaki and drab, like brown , are never accompanied by good, orange iris color.
below is a picture of a Khaki African owl


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

*I would call that Fantail a "Dark Apple Dun"... and the Owl just a "Apple Dun"...*


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

This really getting very interesting guys,colors are always a big confusion for me.....


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Do u guys know any site,from where we can know about the accepted colors and breeds of fantails ?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

The eyes of my this bird is white.......!!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I do not think there is colour standards for Indian fantails (or fantails in general). A fantail standard follows the shape of the body, quality of fan, feathers, etc.

Genetics in pigeons is still fairly new subject, one thing I am sure of, the more genes included, varies the visual expressions (phenotype). It is still not established how various combinations of un related allelles influence the phenotype and that makes breeding for color a fascination.... I will bet for years to come...  even if scientists discover all color related genes


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah,i think,its becoming more and more complex ...


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Below is a picture of a brown African owl.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Pigeonmumbler,I agree with you ! That's what I would call them when I was flying flight's and Tippler's over the sky's in the Bronx.
Hey Louie ! I bet you have never seen an Apple Dun Danish ? LOL


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Ross Howard said:


> Indian Fantail much larger , grouse feathered feet , head feather peak *& can see where it's goin *


LOL, I just caught this!! VERY FUNNY 
You mean like this....? LOL


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Copper,.... Well I do have to admit that I never seen a Apple Dun Danish...LOL... 

Louie



copper said:


> Pigeonmumbler,I agree with you ! That's what I would call them when I was flying flight's and Tippler's over the sky's in the Bronx.
> Hey Louie ! I bet you have never seen an Apple Dun Danish ? LOL


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

very nice looking fantails


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

dun or brown spread


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

so we can call this color as dark dun ???


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Unless you plan on showing it, call it brown.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

anyway i am not planning for a show,but still curious


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks like a Brown Self with some Bronze mixed in. What color were the parents?

First pic is one of my Brown Self Wests
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17735&stc=1&d=1291153870

Second one is a hen that Is Brown with Bronze
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17736&stc=1&d=1291153975


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I think the color is similar to the pigeon in the second pic !!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

very beautiful birds


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i like the second one more.........


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks a lot. Do you know what color the parents of your Fantail are?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

wcooper said:


> Thanks a lot. Do you know what color the parents of your Fantail are?


No Buddy,no idea abt the parents........i just bought her from a local pet shop !!!


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I still say its a dun. Schroll down where it says best dun . It looks like a duplicate.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...249US249&tbs=isch:1&ei=IOX2TOmwDoaglAe3zujEBQ


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey thanks for sharing that website,its very nice


----------

